# Hornady load data, where??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking at these bullets http://www.hornady.com/store/7mm-.284-154-gr-SST/
and from Hornady's FAQ page (http://www.hornady.com/support/faqs/ballistics-data) it states:


> Ballistics Data
> Where can I find ballistics information?
> 
> The ballistics information for each bullet and cartridge is available by looking up the bullet or cartridge in our online store. You'll see a tab called "Ballistics" at the top of each specific product page.


I have been through the site inside and out including their "online store" and I don't see a ballistics tab anywhere. I am just getting annoyed at having to buy so stinking many different manuals. Even Hodgdon's website really only lists Barnes and Nosler bullet data. Lyman manual is generic... It looks like the FAQ page is outdated and they no longer provide data??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally locate a ballistics tab, but nothing about actual load data http://www.hornady.com/store/7MM-Rem-Mag-154-gr-SST/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I use this quite a bit.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is the one down side to reloading. What info are you after Huge? A specific powder or just general data?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will just pick up a manual this morning as I will use it fairly regularly. Thanks for the help guys!
Al-I had used the Hodgdon site and they just don't list the specific bullet I am after and I like to see many options to hopefully get a powder that can be used in more than just one caliber preferably.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I will just pick up a manual this morning as I will use it fairly regularly. Thanks for the help guys!
> Al-I had used the Hodgdon site and they just don't list the specific bullet I am after and I like to see many options to hopefully get a powder that can be used in more than just one caliber preferably.


Hodgdon data is a bit... wierd. If you compare loads from present, to loads, 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 years ago, they have been changing dramatically over the years, on the weaker side. I once contacted them about 7STW data that is dramatically different today, from older manuals I still keep. They basically stated "no other reason than recent tests show these results". Does this mean components like brass, primers bullets etc have changed dramatically to account for the drop in loads? Or is the the powder that changed? They state the powder has NOT changed over the years... but the load data "is what it is".

Some people theorize they are err'ing more on the side of caution in todays sue-happy world... and loads deemed save 10 or 20 years ago should still be relatively safe today. Take that as you will. EVERY handload needs to be checked for pressure signs for each specific rifle, and it needs to be shot over a cronograph... if a shooter is careful, you can at times find safe loads listed above max.

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge there are caliber specific manuels you can buy. They have the caliber specific reloading data from all the bullet manufactuers and also most powder manufactuers. I have one for my 243 and it is so useful. Sportsmans use to sell them but it doesnt look like it anymore. I know Cabelas had them too. If they dont have them then Amazon had them last I checked. Still need a normal manuel. They are just alot better then buy every manufactuers manuel. 
What they do is just copy the data right from the manuels.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabela's had the Hornady manual on sale for $18, I think, so I now own it even though they did not have the Hornady bullets I was after. Thanks again for the additional info!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hornady is really on my list tonight. So, I buy the manual and go to use it and it does not even show the powder that I bought based on the Lyman manual. Lyman only lists like 6 options and Hornady lists about 15, yet no Varget on the Hornady list??? Just odd! Not only that, I look at some lighter options of 243 like the 75 and the 87 in SST and the manual does not list either one. The manual is dated 2010 and does list the heavier SST, but not the lighter ones. Are these guys just sniffing too much freshly fired powder or something?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

There website doesn't even list a 75 or 87 gr SST. They do have a V-max in those grains. I would think you could use the load data for the v-max in those grains for a reference. You might have to try different loads for each one and see which performs best. 
Bullet manufactuers don't use every powder available in there tests. So they don't have load data available for each powder.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Only because I cant read, I was on the cabela's site and didnt realize those siZes were not sst, duh! http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104275080


----------

